# Some help needed with e1000e and XEN 2.6.18-xen

## 2bbionic

Hello all,

i have a serious problem with my new server - a xen-fired system with a DQ35MP with a 82566DM-2 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02) Ethernet Port.

Since updating to this board, i have a VERY unstable system with about 5 to 10 restarts/locks a day. Sometimes, there is a immediate restart without any notice what happened; other times, the system freezes-without any message, whats wrong.

I think, that there is a problem with the MSI interrupt handling with the above mentioned network-adapter. I tried to switch of MSI in the grub.conf ( kernel /xen.gz pci=nomsi in grub),another time i tried to force MSI (kernel /xen.gz msi_irq_enable=1); but nothing seems to help. The Kernel-Paramter CONFIG_PCI_MSI was switched on and off - without any success.

I would be very happy, if someone could give me some hints or tipps with this problem.

Here are some additional infos:

emerge -info:

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.18-xen-r12 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-xen-r12 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 08 Sep 2008 02:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r14

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/  ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gnome gpm iconv isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntplonly openmp pae pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

lspci -v:

```
verdan linux #

verdan linux #

verdan linux # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at e8200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        I/O ports at 2430 [size=8]

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Memory at e8100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation MEI Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at e82a6100 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [8c] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DM-2 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0001

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at e8280000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Memory at e82a4000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at 2400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

        Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at 20e0 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        I/O ports at 20c0 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at 20a0 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at e82a5c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0013

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        Memory at e82a0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: e8300000-e83fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: e8400000-e84fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 2

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff

        Memory behind bridge: e8000000-e80fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 3

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: e8500000-e85fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: e8600000-e86fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at 2080 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 2060 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at 2040 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

        Memory at e82a5800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=32

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        I/O ports at 2428 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 243c [size=4]

        I/O ports at 2420 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 2438 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 2020 [size=32]

        Memory at e82a5000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/4 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA <?>

        Capabilities: [b0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 4f4a

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10

        Memory at e82a6000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=32]

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101 single-port PATA133 interface (rev b2) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101 single-port PATA133 interface

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 1018 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 1024 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 1010 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 1020 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 1000 [size=16]

        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

```

xm dmesg

```

 __  __            _____  _____  ___

 \ \/ /___ _ __   |___ / |___ / / _ \

  \  // _ \ '_ \    |_ \   |_ \| | | |

  /  \  __/ | | |  ___) | ___) | |_| |

 /_/\_\___|_| |_| |____(_)____(_)___/

(XEN) Xen version 3.3.0 (root@agit.home) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) Tue Sep  2 12:33:18 CEST 2008

(XEN) Latest ChangeSet: unavailable

(XEN) Command line: msi_irq_enable=1

(XEN) Video information:

(XEN)  VGA is text mode 80x25, font 8x16

(XEN)  VBE/DDC methods: V2; EDID transfer time: 1 seconds

(XEN) Disc information:

(XEN)  Found 5 MBR signatures

(XEN)  Found 5 EDD information structures

(XEN) Xen-e820 RAM map:

(XEN)  0000000000000000 - 000000000009e800 (usable)

(XEN)  000000000009e800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

(XEN)  0000000000100000 - 00000000ddaf0000 (usable)

(XEN)  00000000ddaf0000 - 00000000ddbf8000 (ACPI NVS)

(XEN)  00000000ddbf8000 - 00000000dee93000 (usable)

(XEN)  00000000dee93000 - 00000000dee95000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000dee95000 - 00000000def84000 (usable)

(XEN)  00000000def84000 - 00000000defe5000 (ACPI NVS)

(XEN)  00000000defe5000 - 00000000defe8000 (usable)

(XEN)  00000000defe8000 - 00000000deff2000 (ACPI data)

(XEN)  00000000deff2000 - 00000000deff3000 (usable)

(XEN)  00000000deff3000 - 00000000defff000 (ACPI data)

(XEN)  00000000defff000 - 00000000df000000 (usable)

(XEN)  00000000df000000 - 00000000e0000000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000f0000000 - 00000000f8000000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000ffc00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

(XEN)  0000000100000000 - 000000011c000000 (usable)

(XEN) System RAM: 4014MB (4110452kB)

(XEN) ACPI: RSDP 000FE020, 0014 (r0 INTEL )

(XEN) ACPI: RSDT DEFFD038, 0068 (r1 INTEL  DQ3510J       22F       1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: FACP DEFFC000, 00F4 (r2 INTEL  DQ3510J       22F MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: DSDT DEFF8000, 3C61 (r1 INTEL  DQ3510J       22F MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: FACS DEF91000, 0040

(XEN) ACPI: APIC DEFF7000, 0078 (r1 INTEL  DQ3510J       22F MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: WDDT DEFF6000, 0040 (r1 INTEL  DQ3510J       22F MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: MCFG DEFF5000, 003C (r1 INTEL  DQ3510J       22F MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: ASF! DEFF4000, 00A6 (r32 INTEL  DQ3510J       22F MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: HPET DEFF3000, 0038 (r1 INTEL  DQ3510J       22F MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: DMAR DEFF1000, 0128 (r1 INTEL  DQ3510J       22F MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: SSDT DEFF0000, 0204 (r1 INTEL     CpuPm      22F MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: SSDT DEFEF000, 0175 (r1 INTEL   Cpu0Ist      22F MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: SSDT DEFEE000, 0175 (r1 INTEL   Cpu1Ist      22F MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: SSDT DEFED000, 0175 (r1 INTEL   Cpu2Ist      22F MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: SSDT DEFEC000, 0175 (r1 INTEL   Cpu3Ist      22F MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: SSDT DEFEB000, 00DD (r1 INTEL   Cpu0Cst      22F MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: SSDT DEFEA000, 00DD (r1 INTEL   Cpu1Cst      22F MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: SSDT DEFE9000, 00DD (r1 INTEL   Cpu2Cst      22F MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: SSDT DEFE8000, 00DD (r1 INTEL   Cpu3Cst      22F MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) ACPI: TCPA DEF85000, 09D2 (r1 INTEL  TIANO           2 MSFT  1000013)

(XEN) Xen heap: 9MB (9704kB)

(XEN) Domain heap initialised

(XEN) Processor #0 7:7 APIC version 20

(XEN) Processor #1 7:7 APIC version 20

(XEN) IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

(XEN) Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

(XEN) Using scheduler: SMP Credit Scheduler (credit)

(XEN) Detected 2989.647 MHz processor.

(XEN) HVM: VMX enabled

(XEN) CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz stepping 06

(XEN) Booting processor 1/1 eip 8c000

(XEN) CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz stepping 06

(XEN) Total of 2 processors activated.

(XEN) ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

(XEN)  -> Using new ACK method

(XEN) checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

(XEN) Platform timer is 14.318MHz HPET

(XEN) Brought up 2 CPUs

(XEN) I/O virtualisation disabled

(XEN) *** LOADING DOMAIN 0 ***

(XEN)  Xen  kernel: 32-bit, PAE, lsb

(XEN)  Dom0 kernel: 32-bit, PAE, lsb, paddr 0x100000 -> 0x5e26fc

(XEN) PHYSICAL MEMORY ARRANGEMENT:

(XEN)  Dom0 alloc.:   000000003e000000->000000003f000000 (979423 pages to be allocated)

(XEN) VIRTUAL MEMORY ARRANGEMENT:

(XEN)  Loaded kernel: c0100000->c05e26fc

(XEN)  Init. ramdisk: c05e3000->c05e3000

(XEN)  Phys-Mach map: c05e3000->c09a377c

(XEN)  Start info:    c09a4000->c09a4474

(XEN)  Page tables:   c09a5000->c09b0000

(XEN)  Boot stack:    c09b0000->c09b1000

(XEN)  TOTAL:         c0000000->c0c00000

(XEN)  ENTRY ADDRESS: c0100000

(XEN) Dom0 has maximum 2 VCPUs

(XEN) Scrubbing Free RAM: .done.

(XEN) Xen trace buffers: disabled

(XEN) Std. Loglevel: Errors and warnings

(XEN) Guest Loglevel: Nothing (Rate-limited: Errors and warnings)

(XEN) Xen is relinquishing VGA console.

(XEN) *** Serial input -> DOM0 (type 'CTRL-a' three times to switch input to Xen)

(XEN) Freed 100kB init memory.

```

dmesg:

[code:1:67ccb09deb]

Linux version 2.6.18-xen-r12 (root@verdan) (gcc-Version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #9 SMP Mon Sep 8 22:29:37 CEST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 Xen: 0000000000000000 - 00000000f09df000 (usable)

3121MB HIGHMEM available.

727MB LOWMEM available.

NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

On node 0 totalpages: 985567

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 182270 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 799201 pages, LIFO batch:31

found SMP MP-table at 000fe5e0

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 INTEL                                 ) @ 0x000fe020

ACPI: RSDT (v001 INTEL  DQ3510J  0x0000022f      0x01000013) @ 0xdeffd038

ACPI: FADT (v002 INTEL  DQ3510J  0x0000022f MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0xdeffc000

ACPI: MADT (v001 INTEL  DQ3510J  0x0000022f MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0xdeff7000

ACPI: WDDT (v001 INTEL  DQ3510J  0x0000022f MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0xdeff6000

ACPI: MCFG (v001 INTEL  DQ3510J  0x0000022f MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0xdeff5000

ACPI: ASF! (v032 INTEL  DQ3510J  0x0000022f MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0xdeff4000

ACPI: HPET (v001 INTEL  DQ3510J  0x0000022f MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0xdeff3000

ACPI: DMAR (v001 INTEL  DQ3510J  0x0000022f MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0xdeff1000

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL     CpuPm 0x0000022f MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0xdeff0000

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL   Cpu0Ist 0x0000022f MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0xdefef000

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL   Cpu1Ist 0x0000022f MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0xdefee000

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL   Cpu2Ist 0x0000022f MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0xdefed000

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL   Cpu3Ist 0x0000022f MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0xdefec000

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL   Cpu0Cst 0x0000022f MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0xdefeb000

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL   Cpu1Cst 0x0000022f MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0xdefea000

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL   Cpu2Cst 0x0000022f MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0xdefe9000

ACPI: SSDT (v001 INTEL   Cpu3Cst 0x0000022f MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0xdefe8000

ACPI: TCPA (v001 INTEL  TIANO    0x00000002 MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0xdef85000

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  DQ3510J  0x0000022f MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at e1000000 (gap: e0000000:10000000)

Detected 2989.723 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 985567

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 noreboot xencons=off

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Xen reported: 2989.646 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Software IO TLB enabled:

 Aperture:     64 megabytes

 Kernel range: c2f20000 - c6f20000

 Address size: 27 bits

vmalloc area: ee000000-f53fe000, maxmem 2d7fe000

Memory: 3825056k/3942268k available (3057k kernel code, 108204k reserved, 1093k data, 212k init, 3196804k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5980.66 BogoMIPS (lpj=29903332)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 1fc99375 00100000 00000000 00000000 00080281 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 1fc99375 00100000 00000000 00000000 00080281 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 6144K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 1fc99375 00100000 00000000 00000140 00080281 00000000 00000000

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Brought up 2 CPUs

Initializing CPU#1

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 1fc99375 00100000 00000000 00000000 00080281 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 1fc99375 00100000 00000000 00000000 00080281 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 6144K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 1fc99375 00100000 00000000 00000140 00080281 00000000 00000000

migration_cost=13

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:00

PCI: Found 0000:00:00.0 [8086/29b0] 000600 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:02.0 [8086/29b2] 000300 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:02.0

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:03.0 [8086/29b4] 000780 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:03.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:19.0 [8086/10bd] 000200 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:19.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:19.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:19.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:19.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:19.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:19.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1a.0 [8086/2937] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1a.1 [8086/2938] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1a.1

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1a.1

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1a.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1a.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1a.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1a.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1a.2 [8086/2939] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1a.7 [8086/293c] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Found 0000:00:1b.0 [8086/293e] 000403 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.0 [8086/2940] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.1 [8086/2942] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.2 [8086/2944] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.3 [8086/2946] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.4 [8086/2948] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.0 [8086/2934] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.1 [8086/2935] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.2 [8086/2936] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.7 [8086/293a] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Found 0000:00:1e.0 [8086/244e] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.0 [8086/2914] 000601 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.2 [8086/2922] 000106 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.3 [8086/2930] 000c05 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02805a0 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0388f20 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:00

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.0, config 010100, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:01

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:01

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:01 returning with max=01

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.1, config 020200, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:02

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:02

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:02 returning with max=02

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.2, config 030300, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:03

PCI: Found 0000:03:00.0 [11ab/6101] 000101 00

PCI: Calling quirk c027f6c0 for 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027f3b0 for 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03894e0 for 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0388e20 for 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:03

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:03 returning with max=03

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.3, config 040400, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:04

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:04

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:04 returning with max=04

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.4, config 050500, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:05

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:05

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:05 returning with max=05

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1e.0, config 060600, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:06

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:06

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:06 returning with max=06

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.0, config 010100, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.1, config 020200, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.2, config 030300, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.3, config 040400, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.4, config 050500, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1e.0, config 060600, pass 1

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:00 returning with max=06

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

xen_mem: Initialising balloon driver.

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x400-0x47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e8300000-e83fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e8400000-e84fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: 1000-1fff

  MEM window: e8000000-e80fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e8500000-e85fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e8600000-e86fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.1 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.3 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1c.4 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a-xen <tigran@veritas.com>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:19.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:19.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:19.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1a.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1a.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1a.1

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1a.1

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1a.2

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1a.7

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1c.3

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1c.4

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Calling quirk c027fd40 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0280aa0 for 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033eef0 for 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie03]

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

nbd: registered device at major 43

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.1.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Event-channel device installed.

netfront: Initialising virtual ethernet driver.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

libata version 2.00 loaded.

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEE016100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 20

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEE016180 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 20

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEE016200 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 20

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEE016280 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 20

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEE016300 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 20

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEE016380 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 20

scsi0 : ahci

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 0

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : ahci

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata3.00: ata3: dev 0 multi count 0

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi3 : ahci

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi4 : ahci

ata5: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata5.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi5 : ahci

ata6: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata6.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata6.00: ata6: dev 0 multi count 0

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Hitachi HDT72502  Rev: V5DO

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3250310NS       Rev: SN04

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Hitachi HDT72502  Rev: V5DO

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3250310NS       Rev: SN04

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Hitachi HDT72502  Rev: V5DO

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

SCSI device sdb: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

SCSI device sdc: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdc: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdc: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdc: drive cache: write back

 sdc: sdc1 sdc2

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdc

SCSI device sdd: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdd: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdd: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdd: drive cache: write back

 sdd: sdd1 sdd2

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdd

SCSI device sde: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sde: Write Protect is off

sde: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sde: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sde: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sde: Write Protect is off

sde: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sde: drive cache: write back

 sde: sde1 sde2

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sde

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 16, io mem 0xe82a5c00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 21, io mem 0xe82a5800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 18, io base 0x000020e0

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 20, io base 0x000020c0

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.2[C] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 16, io base 0x000020a0

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 21, io base 0x00002080

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00002060

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00002040

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: ATEN UC-10KM V1.3.121 as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [ATEN UC-10KM V1.3.121] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-1

input: ATEN UC-10KM V1.3.121 as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [ATEN UC-10KM V1.3.121] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

raid6: int32x1    769 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    758 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    602 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    585 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     2312 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     2590 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1638 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    2225 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    3008 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    3985 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (3985 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  2318.800 MB/sec

raid5: using function: pIII_sse (2318.800 MB/sec)

md: multipath personality registered for level -4

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.7.0-ioctl (2006-06-24) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

md: Au

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

did you try a more current kernel? Im using 2.6.21-xen, although it is hardmasked, its stable here.

bb

----------

## 2bbionic

Hello,

yes i tried this kernel,too. I was wondering about the hardmasking respectively the downgrade to 2.6.18 - i couldn't find infos about that.  At the moment, i have an uptime of about 13 hours - not much, but a lot for the last weeks   :Sad: 

My other server here is running fine with the .21 kernel and some pciback'ed hardware (asterisk ISDN Card, WAN) without any problems. But this server has a cheap MSI (the Manufacturer) Mainboard...

----------

## 2bbionic

@bbgermany: Could you have a look to your MSI-Interrupts - what does your dmesg say? After an uptime of 17 hours - i had a freeze again   :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bbgermany

This is what my dmsg shows about the MSI Interrupts:

```

[    1.581756] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[    1.581896] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

[    1.581987] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

[    1.582069] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

[    1.582205] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

[    1.582239] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[    1.582377] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

[    1.582462] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

[    1.582542] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

[    1.582675] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

[    1.582708] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[    1.582847] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

[    1.582932] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

[    1.583016] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

```

Im using Xen on my Atom 230 only. 

EDIT: im still using Xen 3.2.1

bb

----------

## 2bbionic

These are my entries:

```

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

```

And later: 

```
e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.4.1.7-NAPI

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:19.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:19.0 to 64

```

And later again: 

```
0000:00:19.0: : Failed to initialize MSI interrupts.  Falling back to legacy interrupts.

0000:00:19.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:1c:c0:14:63:46

0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

0000:00:19.0: eth0: MAC: 7, PHY: 6, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

```

I don't know what the reason is that the adapter cannot be assigned with MSI interrupts. Nevertheless, it should work with the 'old-styled' legacy interrupts as well....

Another question: I changed CHOST to i686 from i486 - could this be the reason? I followed http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml and had no problems. At last, it's not my LAN-Card but my CHOST - i guess...

----------

## bbgermany

i dont have an intel gigabit ethernet controller laying around. so i cannot test this as well. im using a simple realtek 32bit pci 8169 card for my gbit connection. onboard there is a realtek 8101e adapter, which is not in use atm. have you tried xen 3.2.1 with 2.6.21 as well? or just 3.3.0 with 2.6.18 or 2.6.21?

bb

----------

